# Too skinny?



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dash likes to eat, I want to make sure I feed him enough and not too much, not too little. Does he look too skinny? I'm probably so used to seeing fatties that I can't tell lol. He's 14 weeks. 














I'm bathing him tomorrow. I'll take a pic of him wet, that might help more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

He looks okay to me - it looks like he's maybe going through the skinny, all legs, puppy phase. 

I'm always shocked at how tiny poodles are under the fluff - I know how much my dog weighs and I can feel her actual shape through the fluff but once they are soggy :lol:

How much/what food does Dash eat?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had him on Merrick puppy, but the guy at Petco said the Whole Earth Farm was made by them and is cheaper, so I switched to that for kibble. I was also using the Sojo's samples I got from the vet, but then started adding canned after I ran out. So right now it's a cup of kibble and 1/3 can mixed in the am, dry kibble throughout the day, then a cup kibble and 1/3 can mixed in the pm. I would like to add raw in there too, but haven't yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Kinda hard to tell. I just shaved my girl and I was shocked to see how small she is. Being a picky eater doesn't help.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

They really are scrawny looking when wet aren't they? That sounds like a good amount of food. My pup is almost 6 months and I feed 1 cup kibble morning and night. At lunch she gets yogurt with apple or carrot. She never looks for more.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Not too skinny. Looks about right-how long is that hair?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Inch and a half maybe?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

kcp1227 said:


> Inch and a half maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think she's about perfect, then. My female ate 3-5 cups of food a day when she was a pup-she had a HUGE appetite. Her mom and aunt we're 85 pounds! She only got to around 62 pounds-she was kind of a chunk, but could run and jump like nobody's business!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks good to me. I was always surprised at how much their coat adds to their presence. When mine were wet or shaved down I was always reminded that there just isn't a lot of dog under that coat.

Ruck


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Katie, Dash looks good to me from what I can tell with all the coat, but it is amazing how skinny they are under the coat. Here is Lily last summer at an obedience trial with a really short summer cut. She free feeds (Blue Buffalo large breed chicken and rice dry) and she is a good eater. She just has a wildly fast metabolism.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Looks good to me. I was always surprised at how much their coat adds to their presence. When mine were wet or shaved down I was always reminded that there just isn't a lot of dog under that coat.
> 
> Ruck


I misspelled my own name. I wish I didn't forget my glasses today. Oy.

Rick not Ruck


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to take a pic of him wet today. I worked by myself and was crazy busy. Anyway, I think he's okay. Thanks for the input everyone! I just get nervous about making sure he's healthy and that I'm doing right by him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Just feel his body! If you can feel the ribs underneath when you rub him, he is fine. Not feeling the ribs at all - chunky monkey. If just touching his rib area and they are sticking out - FEED THAT PUPPY!!!!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks fine  I thought Ember was a bit skinny but this last week (23 weeks) she's suddenly filled out more. I was worried I wasn't giving her enough food so one day I increased one meal by just 10grams, she's a greedy guts and ate it right up...then threw up. So I knew I must have been feeding her about right before. Feeding guidelines are approximate but I doubt they would be so much below what your puppy needs that it would cause problems. Unless his ribs stick out a lot I wouldn't worry if you are giving about guideline requirements he'll bulk out abit more later like a skinny teenager who shoots up height wise and takes a while to fill their frame. If he's gaining weight every week and is up to usual puppy antics that's a good sign he's getting enough food.

I saw a post in another thread when I was wondering if Ember was too skinny, sorry I can remember who it was, they said, make a fist with one hand, run your fingers from the other hand across the knuckles, if this is how a dogs ribs feel they are too thin, then feel across between the bottom and middle knuckle, this is just right, the feel across the back of the hand, below the bottom knuckles is too fat. Its just a guideline and I just it depends if your hands are too thin or fat too! But I found it quite useful


----------

